# Puppy Wanted



## Matthew3746rt (Feb 22, 2013)

Could anyone give some advice regarding this problem?

Having a hard time finding a good breeder with good bloodline puppies for sale around Evansville, IN.

Thanks for your interest.

Matt


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Start here. http://www.buschvizslas.com


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Try Denny Keeton @

http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=vizsla;id=175;url=http://www.lindensvizslas.com/


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Matt, there are a lot of great breeders in IL. I would start my search there. 

While waiting for Oso, I searched for info on all the dogs in his lineage. Crimson Sky Vizlas really impressed me. It was obvious how much they really loved their Vs. I thought if I ever got another one (and wanted to go out of Illinois again), I'd check them out first. 

**I haven't actually gotten a dog from them, so you'd have to do due diligence. 

http://www.crimsonskyvizslas.com/index.htm

Also, be wary of responses from people with only one post. They may be closet readers of the V forums (which I know we have many of), but they could also be a breeder popping in to self advertise. 

There are a lot of good posts on how to choose a breeder, this is a recent one of breeder warnings. You may already be aware of these. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6478.msg49590.html#msg49590


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

You could be wary of one posters, but in this instance Linden's Vizslas - Linda and Denny Keeton are legit.

You are fortunate that within a days drive there are numerous excellent Vizsla Breeders, many of which are already listed. I have two pups from two different litters in for training from Jim & Linda Busch and they are very good, honest, diligent breeders. 

I bred one of our bitches via artificial with a dog the Denny Keeton had (now passed) and he has very nice dogs as well. Those are two that I have first hand dealings with and can personally recommend.

I would say don't get too stuck on within 50 miles of home when a few hours away could be your dog of a lifetime.

Good luck!
Ken


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Check out the Vizsla club of Illinois. They have a great list of recommended breeders on there web site.

www.vizslaclubofillnois.org


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

When it comes to the web, it pays to be cautious. I'm just a guy who has been lurking and not posting here on the forum because I won't have my Vizsla puppy for another 3 weeks. (Can't wait!) This is the first time I've had something to contribute. Anyhow, Denny and Linda have been great to deal with, and I'm happy to recommend them.

Chris-


----------



## lundynm (Sep 20, 2012)

Check out Jon Peck's Midnight Run Vizslas out of Battle Creek, MI. We got a girl from him about a year ago and it has been nothing but a great experience. She is a great pet as well as a great field dog. If you have any questions let me know. Good luck with your search! Be prepared for your life to be changed forever.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Matthew3746rt said:


> Having a hard time finding a good breeder with good bloodline puppies for sale
> Matt


It would help to know what type of bloodlines you have in mind.
What are your plans for the puppy?


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome, cwood!! Congratulations on your new puppy and I'm glad you were able to jump in with some good advice.

Three weeks will fly by - you're almost there!


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll also recommend Denny Keaton. I haven't dealt him with directly, but my pup is sired by one his dogs (Kyetankerous Drifter..aka TANK), and I am extremely pleased my pup. Granted its only half of the equation.

Nate


----------



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

lundynm said:


> Check out Jon Peck's Midnight Run Vizslas out of Battle Creek, MI. We got a girl from him about a year ago and it has been nothing but a great experience. She is a great pet as well as a great field dog. If you have any questions let me know. Good luck with your search! Be prepared for your life to be changed forever.


I got a pup from him a couple months ago and I highly suggest him. Great bloodline and he will go above and beyond to help you with anything.


----------

